# liveCD booting process some times freeze on Loading modules

## mangup

Hi all,

my hw:

MB asus M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3

chipset AMD 880G/SB850

IDE controller VIA VT6415/VT6330

problem:

gentoo-liveCD booting process some times freeze (every second time) on Loading modules (last message is "Scanning for pata_via..."), if IDE devices are connected to MB. (i've tried to boot from ide-cdrom and usb-stick).

booting sysresc-liveCD without IDE-devices in PC is ok.

booting sysresc-liveCD  with option "noload=pata_via" is ok. (but no IDE-hdd available)

booting sysresc-liveCD  with options "ide=nodma all-generic-ide nodetect noapic irqpool acpi=off" (recommended by sysresccd bootmenu help) also freeze some times (every second time) on Loading modules.

booting installed gentoo system from sata-hdd is ok.

i've tried several liveCD's: gentoo64, sysresccd, arch32, arch64, old knoppix. all of them have some problems on booting.

i've replaced MB under warranty to exactly the same model, update BIOS (on both of them), but the problem is the same.

question:

is it hardware (via-controller) problem or it is linux kernel problem?

is there a some kind of tests which i must to proceed?

----------

## DawgG

check the ide-devices themselves and their cables; maybe some bios-settings for them (esp. "raid")

check the ide-devices from the installed gentoo.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## mangup

i have two media drives - ide cd-r (hitachi) and ide dvd-rw(sony)

and two ide-hdd.

the problem appears on all of them.

the ide cable was changed with MB.

 *Quote:*   

> check the ide-devices from the installed gentoo.

 

how to? what do you mean? i have only one idea - run badblocks.

----------

## mangup

UPD:

problem only with ide-cdrom. i checked 2 devices in all combinations of positions on cable and jamper set (ma, sl, c.s.)

with ide-hdd no problem found.

----------

